# Looking for 6744 new style cbt tunics



## Jarnhamar (12 Dec 2019)

Bit of a long shot but does anyone know if their local base supply have size 6744 new style tunics in stock?

I'm looking to wheel and deal to try and get 2x tunics exchanged for those sizes.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Dec 2019)

$50 if you help me get some tunics that fit  ;D


----------

